# is this



## odorf (Sep 29, 2014)

site affiliated  with  http://www.plumbingforums.com/forum/index.php

a sister site?

please fee free to delete if it is not


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

It is. You are safe.............


----------



## odorf (Sep 29, 2014)

so your chris from the other site


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2014)

...and I bet Havasu here is Havasu there?


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

I might be? Or it's one of those havasus playing around.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 29, 2014)

Can he be here and there at the same time?


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

Not with his internet provider.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 29, 2014)

With havasu, all things are possible.


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2014)

All the forums are just a finger away for some of us...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 29, 2014)

But sometimes you're neither here nor there.


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, even Einstein needed a break occasionally!


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2014)

ok,,,little slow, but catching on.


----------



## Admin (Sep 30, 2014)

odorf said:


> site affiliated  with  http://www.plumbingforums.com/forum/index.php
> 
> a sister site?
> 
> please fee free to delete if it is not



You nailed it.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel like the Odd little man out... I know..go with the feeling...


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 1, 2014)

havasu said:


> All the forums are just a finger away for some of us...



which finger?


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2014)

The bugger finger, of course.


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2014)

my bugger finger is my butt scratchen finger also

i use a different finger for my belly button


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 1, 2014)

That's waaaaaay more than I needed to know.


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> I feel like the Odd little man out... I know..go with the feeling...



I've  often wondered why you're not over there?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 3, 2014)

Austin said:


> I've  often wondered why you're not over there?



I used to be on garage retreat way back in 2005 but it got to be too many questions for 1 guy..I am Animal over there
, then the place went quiet.
I also checked out the jeep site and didnt like the politics.
The other sites I just never got around to checkin out, I figured the same duds are here already...

But I really do have too much goin on in Town here..I need a break from committees,... 
This and faccrack... is about all the social time I need... I need the same time for craigslist. Always a deal to be had.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2014)

Come on inspector, fess up,  you really spend most of your time on the knitting and quilting site.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2014)

Like the truckers.
http://online.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052748704896104575139990857438962


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2014)

That's our inspector.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> That's our inspector.



How do you know who is over there?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2014)

He keeps asking me to go over there....I don't think so.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2014)

You'll be next.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 3, 2014)

Winter's coming. You gotta make the blanket big enough to cover your knees while you're working on it.....


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2014)

Come on over I'll be teaching a beginners class starting monday.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey..what can I say, ..I'm not that proud.. and Old flannel shirts make great comforters... just sayin. :trophy:


----------



## odorf (Oct 3, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> I feel like the Odd little man out... I know..go with the feeling...




you?  i have no clue whats going on. 

sounds like someone wants you  to come over for a sewing class????

 make me a quilt while you guys are at it...old lady likes blue,  hates green


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 3, 2014)

KIY....(knit it yourself)


----------



## odorf (Oct 4, 2014)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2014)

odorf said:


> Ouch!!!!!!



It takes a real man.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 4, 2014)

If you say so....


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2014)

http://brandonmably.com/Real_Men_Knit.html


----------



## odorf (Oct 4, 2014)

dont laugh, i was given a kids loom as a gag gift.  i made pot holders
  aint pretty but they are funstional

also sewed some zippers on jean legs to makt a rest for my rifle
using a sewing machine..ugly ugly ugly


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 5, 2014)

I learned to sew as a kid. It comes in handy every once in a while, since my wife sometimes doesn't know which end of the needle to use.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2014)

I was talking to my wife tonight about me teaching her to sew.


----------



## odorf (Oct 6, 2014)

you guys ever notice that most plumbers are some arrogant SOB's,  that can "do" just about anything?

 i guess it comes from our type of work ,you have to have confidence in your self,  and be able to view your work  in 3d
  to do your job. 
 like walking into a room,  looking up.  and "seeing"  the second floor plumbing, in your mind 
and then able to order the material, and install.  no print, no drawing, just confidence and experience.

a regular renaissance man.  THAT is us


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope I'm just an ***hole.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't realize your arms were so long...that you could pat yourself on the back like that


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup, it takes skill.


----------



## odorf (Oct 9, 2014)

............


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 9, 2014)

We get it. You like guns......


----------



## odorf (Oct 9, 2014)

like cats too


----------



## odorf (Oct 9, 2014)

................


----------

